# Our spider is Pregnant !!!



## DanFinePhotography (Sep 5, 2010)

Soon, we will have multitudes of new, beautiful little critters to take  photo's of :mrgreen: LOL. No, I don't really like Spiders either but they were  here first (at least i think)


----------



## mishele (Sep 5, 2010)

Kill it!!!  lol


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 5, 2010)

You ever stomped on a spider that is getting ready to make more spiders? It causes about a million more problems haha. I would say kill it with fire, but then all of the new ones would burst out. So I don't know what to do.


----------



## vtf (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice shots, but garden type spiders have egg sacks. I believe that is its body. I could be wrong.


----------



## kevholt (Sep 5, 2010)

Just because its a spider u cant kill it....thats not nice, and just when she about to be a mum


----------



## kevholt (Sep 5, 2010)

My pic the spider had gone out!!


----------



## ababysean (Sep 5, 2010)

That probably is her egg sac!
If you try to kill it, baby spiders will come out and it will not be good!
Just wait around, they will go away.


----------



## kevholt (Sep 5, 2010)

ababysean said:


> That probably is her egg sac!
> If you try to kill it, baby spiders will come out and it will not be good!
> Just wait around, they will go away.


 

I like all this spider info....
why will they go away dont you think they will like it where they were born....or may be they are backpaker spiders on the move looking for adventure!!!


----------



## ababysean (Sep 5, 2010)

No, they fly away.... lol 
Haven't you seen Charlotte's Web?


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Sep 5, 2010)

vtf said:


> Nice shots, but garden type spiders have egg sacks. I believe that is its body. I could be wrong.



Not positive, but dont think its a garden spider


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Sep 5, 2010)

ababysean said:


> That probably is her egg sac!
> If you try to kill it, baby spiders will come out and it will not be good!
> Just wait around, they will go away.




I have decided i am going to catch the spider(hopefully before she hatches  ) and release it somewhere away from the back door so we dont have all those cute fuzzy things coming inside :lmao: . I wont kill spiders unless they are dangerous and most of the time, they are not


----------



## kevholt (Sep 5, 2010)

ababysean said:


> No, they fly away.... lol
> Haven't you seen Charlotte's Web?


 

errrrr flying spiders... wow we dont get them in the uk!!


----------



## ababysean (Sep 5, 2010)

They shoot out a spindle of their web and the wind catches them!


----------



## kevholt (Sep 5, 2010)

ababysean said:


> They shoot out a spindle of their web and the wind catches them!


 

cool....wish i could do that would save me lots of money with British Airways!!!


----------



## ababysean (Sep 5, 2010)

haha


----------

